# Coding 36416 and 82951



## tlwhlw (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it appropriate to code 82951 (Tolerance test (GTT), 3 specimens (includes glucose) with 36416 (Collection of capillary blood specimen (eg. finger, heel, ear stick)??

We are doing the GTT test in our office. I think the 82951 includes all 3 fingers sticks, but want to make sure. Medicare has denied the 36416 as "this service/procedure requires that a qualifying service/procedure be received and covered. The qualifying other service/procedure ahs not been received/adjudicated."

Is the 36416 the finger stick....or something else?

Thank you!


----------



## Tiffanie1981 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Tiffanie Minnis CPC*

36416 is a for a finger, heel and ear stick but it is NOT covered by Medicare


----------

